# FUSE carbon blade, any info on it??



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hey guys, getting my new hoyt RXT this week , im really diggin the carbon blade, anyone have any info on it or wanna discuss it? fuse sais it is " the most aerodynamic but does that really matter for a stabilizer? I know some of you spend a lot of time in bow shops so if anyone can give me advice it would be great, im looking for 11.5 or 10.5... hunting 99% and 3D every once and a while.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

shooting them a few months ago as a prototype they made a huge difference with a 30" bar in high winds like we have at the training center. For somehting that short i would recomend a doinker dish..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> shooting them a few months ago as a prototype they made a huge difference with a 30" bar in high winds like we have at the training center. For somehting that short i would recomend a doinker dish..


i like the DD but i want it in realtree AP like my bow.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I just bought 2 of the 6.5" black for hunting bows options were 6.5, 8.5, 10, 12" 4.4oz to 5.8 I believe


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killerloop said:


> I just bought 2 of the 6.5" black for hunting bows options were 6.5, 8.5, 10, 12" 4.4oz to 5.8 I believe


yeah, how do you like the look of em? or have you shot em yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

for a hunting stab it may not matter, but if you run a long main they will cut down the side-to-side movement caused by wind


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

this outdoor i think i will try the blade 
i shot one at the ATA show and i though they where nice


mainly outdoors i use a doinker elite 34.5 in


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

i liked the looks of them as well


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah, how do you like the look of em? or have you shot em yet?


I don't know yet, picking up element tomorrow, they are much better then the old connexion and axiums,,, very stiff, with carbon and metal.. not what I thought they were going to be like in the pictures.. really not all that heavy, but I don't think I need it on a element, just thought ot would match well,,,lol


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killerloop said:


> I don't know yet, picking up element tomorrow, they are much better then the old connexion and axiums,,, very stiff, with carbon and metal.. not what I thought they were going to be like in the pictures.. really not all that heavy, but I don't think I need it on a element, just thought ot would match well,,,lol


well yes it is definitely light that is because its made of carbon, and if im not mistaken you can buy weights for them.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Being its short I don't think its going to reduce wind drift, I like that its not to heavy, I have always gone with heavier but with the element its pretty dead in the hand, and is almost balanced anyway, don't really notice the offset, but usually don't have my quiver on.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well yes it is definitely light that is because its made of carbon, and if im not mistaken you can buy weights for them.


no adjustable weights on this style, you have to go longer to get more weight, and even at that the weight doesn't jump up in to drastic of increments,, minimal oz's


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killerloop said:


> no adjustable weights on this style, you have to go longer to get more weight, and even at that the weight doesn't jump up in to drastic of increments,, minimal oz's


does the 11.5 have weights? im pretty sure it does but just makin sure.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> does the 11.5 have weights? im pretty sure it does but just makin sure.



from what it looks like in the cat, the 11.5 weighs 8oz,, and the end of it is different then all the others and it appears that you might me able to, I be lying if i told you it does


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killerloop said:


> from what it looks like in the cat, the 11.5 weighs 8oz,, and the end of it is different then all the others and it appears that you might me able to, I be lying if i told you it does


alright thanks, ill probly just get the 11.5.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I like the looks of them


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

if your into the b stinger look they have one like that, which I know has dif weights,,,, go to the 2011 fuse catalog,, shows all their stabs


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killerloop said:


> if your into the b stinger look they have one like that, which I know has dif weights,,,, go to the 2011 fuse catalog,, shows all their stabs


yes, idid see that, i kinda like it, and i might get something like that. ill have to look more.


----------

